#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  apagar completamente o squid e refazer

## Roberto21

pessoal, estou aqui quebrando a minha cabeça novamente com o squid no debian, como eu removo todas aquelas configurações que vem por default e adiciono as minhas e gravo essas modificações?

já entrei no squid.conf até consigo copiar os diretórios que quero, mas não consigo gravar, então o que quero é apagar tudo e copiar novos textos nas configurações.

Olhem o erro que ele apresenta agora quando abro o squid:

Obrigado. :Itsme:

----------


## lucianogf

você chegou a ler a mensagem de erro?

ele encontrou um arquivo squid.conf.swp, significa que: ou o arquivo já está aberto ou quando foi aberto pela ultima vez não foi fechado de forma correta, ou o editor foi encerrado inesperadamente.

se você tem certeza que não está com o arquivo aberto apague o .swp e boa.

se quiser desinstalar o squid completamente execute o comando abaixo:



```
apt-get --purge remove squid
```

----------


## Roberto21

Olá Luciano!


Quero na verdade apagar essas configurações iniciais do squid e refazer as regras, não quero desisntalar, e sim apagar as configurações do squid e refazer, compreendeu?

Debian :Itsme:

----------


## Spyed

Bom cara eu uso um programinha aki e entro via ftp WinSCP, ou seja logo no debian, com serteza tem que instalar no debian os pacotes SSH, depois logo normal entro na pasta etc e assim por diante ate ir no squid.conf, resumindo faço td em modo grafico bem simples, autero removo td que preciso, com este programinha, espero ter ajudado.

----------


## lucianogf

então apague o squid.conf e coloque as configurações que você quer!

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Bom deixa eu tentar ajudar

Acessar o diretorio do squid

#cd /etc/squid

Apagar o arquivo .swp

#rm -rf .squid.conf.swp

Apagar o conteudo do squid.conf

#vim squid.conf

O vim é um otimo editor de texto, dentro dele aperte as teclas 1000 e a letra y ele ira apagar um total de 1000 linhas, para sair sem salvar :q!, salvar :x!, para inserir texto use a tecla insert

Abraços

Clecio




> pessoal, estou aqui quebrando a minha cabeça novamente com o squid no debian, como eu removo todas aquelas configurações que vem por default e adiciono as minhas e gravo essas modificações?
> 
> já entrei no squid.conf até consigo copiar os diretórios que quero, mas não consigo gravar, então o que quero é apagar tudo e copiar novos textos nas configurações.
> 
> Olhem o erro que ele apresenta agora quando abro o squid:
> 
> Obrigado.

----------


## lucianogf

> dentro dele aperte as teclas 1000 e a letra y ele ira apagar um total de 1000 linhas


isso é pra deixar o cara doido ou maluco? heheheh

"y" não apaga nada no vim! "y" seria equivalente ao "ctrl + c" no modo gráfico. o "d" que apaga.

apagar o conteúdo de um arquivo é mais fácil que qualquer coisa, e a mais simples de todas é:


```
echo > squid.conf
```

----------


## cleciorodrigo

realmente mandei errado y copia o d apaga, a ideia eh da uma dica hehehehhe

Falow




> isso é pra deixar o cara doido ou maluco? heheheh
> 
> "y" não apaga nada no vim! "y" seria equivalente ao "ctrl + c" no modo gráfico. o "d" que apaga.
> 
> apagar o conteúdo de um arquivo é mais fácil que qualquer coisa, e a mais simples de todas é:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo > squid.conf
> ```

----------


## Roberto21

apagar o conteúdo de um arquivo é mais fácil que qualquer coisa, e a mais simples de todas é:


```
echo > squid.conf
```

 [/quote]



Falar, andar,comer sozinho, lêr,comer de boca fechada,falar baixo,*não falar de boca cheia*,*é muito fácil também, mas você teve que aprender não foi?*


*Lebrei disso por que hoje é o dia das criançasQuantas vezes você deve ter feito perguntas a sua professora que era a COISA MAIS FÁCIL?*


*As vezes até os mais graduados nos surpreendem...*

----------


## lucianogf

> apagar o conteúdo de um arquivo é mais fácil que qualquer coisa, e a mais simples de todas é:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo > squid.conf
> ```
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Sim, já perguntei muito e ainda pergunto para aprender coisas que não sei.

Disse que fazer determinada coisa era fácil e mostrei como fazer, se fosse complicado eu diria que é complicado e também mostraria como fazer.

Se eu tivesse dito que era fácil e tivesse falado para procurar na net você poderia fazer qualquer tipo de comentário, mas você fez um comentário desnecessário.

Guarde-o pra próxima!

----------


## minelli

Olá Roberto21, sou novato mas acho que posso ajuda-lo, faça assim:

cd /etc/squid
rm -i -r -f squid*.*
touch squid.conf
nano squid.conf

Fazendo isso vc entra no diretorio do squid, apaga qualquer arquivo que comece com squid e depois cria o squid.conf fazio. Outra coisa use o nano para editar o arquivo porque ele é mais facil para iniciantes.

----------


## lucianogf

Olá minelli,

Obrigado pela dica, mas com ela você ajudará o autor do tópico.

valeu

----------


## minelli

Rsssssss, Luciano desculpe troquei os nomes.,......... já corrigi, grato.

----------


## Roberto21

> Sim, já perguntei muito e ainda pergunto para aprender coisas que não sei.
> 
> Disse que fazer determinada coisa era fácil e mostrei como fazer, se fosse complicado eu diria que é complicado e também mostraria como fazer.
> 
> Se eu tivesse dito que era fácil e tivesse falado para procurar na net você poderia fazer qualquer tipo de comentário, mas você fez um comentário desnecessário.
> 
> Guarde-o pra próxima!


 
*Não, você está enganado!!!!*

*Desnecessário na sua interpretação!*

Não estou acostumado a sair perguntando nada antes de pesquizar, se perguntei é por que eu estava com dificuldades,isso pode ser comprovado por você nos meus tópicos, agora se você interpreta de um modo, e eu de outro ai a conversa vai se alongar muito, como não tenho tempo para perder MUITO OBRIGADO!

''o degrau mais alto da sabedoria é a simplicidade'' (para refletir)... :Bath:

----------


## lucianogf

Se você está sem tempo agora eu tenho um pouco.

Você fez uma pergunta no fórum, eu não a respondi? Por que você está enchendo o saco?

Pelo visto é indiferente responder a pergunta ou dizer "vá procurar na internet".

----------


## Roberto21

> Se você está sem tempo agora eu tenho um pouco.
> 
> Você fez uma pergunta no fórum, eu não a respondi? Por que você está enchendo o saco?
> 
> Pelo visto é indiferente responder a pergunta ou dizer "vá procurar na internet".


 
Colega, se você tem tempo de sobra então vá descançar, eu já encerrei o assunto e agradeci a você, pra mim *basta!!!*


Cuidado com as suas palavras, alguém aqui desse lado pode achar ou interpretar algo de ''grave'', e ai sim, teríamos que ter muito tempo para debater isso.

Vou abrir outro tópico para que eu possa sanar as minhas dúvidas!!!!!!!!!

----------

